# Nice Buck from my hike today



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## memento (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice shots.
Scrawny guy for such a nice rack.


I got a couple shot's of a six pointer off the GW Parkway last week.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks

He wasn't too bad. Probably has lost a few pounds over the past few weeks as the rut is full swing now. He certainly only had one thing on his mind, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten these shots. 

Did you post the pics of the one you got? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

Great shots!  

Your killing my hubby, he hasn't seen a deer all season... of course I  have enough on my walls.


----------



## Ajay (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice shots. I've taken to calling them Car Killers because thats what one did to my car a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)

momof3girls said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Your killing my hubby, he hasn't seen a deer all season... of course I have enough on my walls.


 
Thank you.  As a former hunter, I know well what thats like! I'm sure he'll see a big one soon.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow. So pretty.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)

Ajay said:


> Nice shots. I've taken to calling them Car Killers because thats what one did to my car a couple weeks ago.


 
They are really bad around here.  I've hit a few myself.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Wow. So pretty.


 
Thanks man


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 16, 2007)

Very nice shots.  Great color, DOF and sharpness!


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful images!  Great dof, focus, sharpness, and color.  Really spectacular. :thumbup: Thanks for sharing. 

NJ


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Buszaj (Nov 16, 2007)

nice shot. was that with the 100-400? if so, is it good for wildlife?


----------



## memento (Nov 16, 2007)

TCimages said:


> thanks
> 
> He wasn't too bad. Probably has lost a few pounds over the past few weeks as the rut is full swing now. He certainly only had one thing on his mind, otherwise I wouldn't have gotten these shots.
> 
> Did you post the pics of the one you got? Maybe I missed it.


 


I was disappointed with how they turned out.
And the funny thing is, I didn't want to screw up the "photo-op", so I switched it to auto.
All of them came out looking like crap.. over exposed, out of focus.




After seeing yours, there's no way I'd post mine... in my own thread


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, TCimages, what a cracking set of shots!!  That first one is stunning...so sharp, nice compo, good dof, and it's looking right at the cam. I'd be soooo thrilled to get a shot like that.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2007)

Buszaj said:


> nice shot. was that with the 100-400? if so, is it good for wildlife?


 
Thanks.  Yes, it was with the 100-400.  It's a wonderful lens, but it needs a lot of light.  In low light situations like above, It takes a little practice and no fear of using high ISO to get nice shots.


----------



## cavafis (Nov 17, 2007)

Beautiful deer. Nice shots, very sharp and nice autumn colors.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2007)

memento said:


> I was disappointed with how they turned out.
> And the funny thing is, I didn't want to screw up the "photo-op", so I switched it to auto.
> All of them came out looking like crap.. over exposed, out of focus.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man. Your shot is fine. It's a huge challenge to get a decent shot of a nice buck. I've sat for hours over the past couple months for this one. My first shot of him several weeks ago was a complete mess. Determination pays off sometimes.

Here is an example of the challenges..Even when you finally get the opportunity, there is crap in the way. I could edit the sticks out, but damn they tend to always stop in the worst spots.


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup:

Amber


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks again everyone.  

Here is another with a doe, I liked how she was OOF


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 17, 2007)

Superb shots!!!


----------



## tahmail (Nov 17, 2007)

Compare the size of a white tail to a mule deer. This one was standing outside my front door last week. Wish I had your background for him.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2007)

he looks a little out of his element


----------



## tahmail (Nov 17, 2007)

He's completely out of his element.  They are more like pets (pests) here and not wild animals.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 18, 2007)

very cool.  Beautiful animal.


----------



## memento (Nov 21, 2007)

TCimages said:


> Thanks man. Your shot is fine. It's a huge challenge to get a decent shot of a nice buck. I've sat for hours over the past couple months for this one. My first shot of him several weeks ago was a complete mess. Determination pays off sometimes.
> 
> Here is an example of the challenges..Even when you finally get the opportunity, there is crap in the way. I could edit the sticks out, but damn they tend to always stop in the worst spots.


 

It's neat to know that you actually went _hunting_ for this guy.
As apposed to stumbling up on him, as in my case.
Shooting wildlife seems very challenging.. I like challenges.
How many times I've been in a tree stand, wishing I had a camera instead of a gun.
That is one of the reason's why I wound up getting a camera to begin with.
I used to hunt. But as it turns out, I just like to shoot,, not kill.
I used this theory to justify buying a camera(well that AND my two year old daughter).
But now that I have a camera, I'm beginning to realize what all is involved in photography.. a LOT!


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 21, 2007)

saw a couple of his siblings this morning on the side of the road...they must have been sleeping


----------



## TCimages (Nov 21, 2007)

memento said:


> It's neat to know that you actually went _hunting_ for this guy.
> As apposed to stumbling up on him, as in my case.
> Shooting wildlife seems very challenging.. I like challenges.
> How many times I've been in a tree stand, wishing I had a camera instead of a gun.
> ...


 
That's the exact same reason I do what I do.  I've loved hunting all my life and about 5 years ago I started carrying my camera with me.  I quickly realized that its the challenge of hunting and seeing thw wildlife that excited me.  Now I can do it year round and never take a life.  

Once you have the right gear all that's left is practice practice practice.


----------



## Heck (Nov 21, 2007)

Tc, Are you using a tri pod or mono pod on these shots or just hand held?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 21, 2007)

I love deer, they are so delicious.

P.S. The white balance is a tiny bit to the blue side. 


P.S.S. My boyfriend is an asshole. & We're screen sharing with Leopard, & you need it.

P.S.S.S. She's right, you need it. And I am an asshole. On a positive note, the composition is really good on the first one, and the second one is a timeless capture. The exposure is good as well, I would have liked to see a bit more contrast on the second shot though. Beyond the tiny nitpickings, those are brilliant shots, worthy of a nice nature magazine or something. Great work. 

P.S.S.S.S. Jeremy nitpicks too much. Feel free to e-kick his ass.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 21, 2007)

Heck said:


> Tc, Are you using a tri pod or mono pod on these shots or just hand held?


 
thanks for the comments everyone.  I handheld the first one and the second was on a tripod.


----------

